# Plywood box: strong and light weight



## nolo (Apr 14, 2009)

I need to build a few boxes made out of fairly inexpensive material with a smooth finish. I was thinking about just using 3/8" or 1/2" sanded plywood. The boxes will be painted, so I can use any type of fastener. The dimensions of the box will be:

30X12x24

They will lie down on the 30" side with an open top. It will be around 24" deep, but I was planning on putting a bottom panel in. I need to be able to transport them, so I'm looking to have lightweight boxes that can be transported constantly and still hold up. Do you have any ideas on how to join the sides? Should I build an internal frame?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

How heavy is the stuff in the boxes? How much vibration or bouncing during transporting? Can you use a 3/4 bottom?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you'll get better responses than this, but here it goes.

Maybe 3/4 pine stock. As for the joints, dovetail, glued. Nice and strong. If you can't do dovetails and you own a table saw you can do dado rabbet joints. Much easier.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

use the thinner plywood like you said but put wood (1x1 )or something like that in the corners and screw to it
then putty over screws and paint it
Robert


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Aluminum angle(1x1x1/8)for crnr reinforcement.Inside or outside or both would depend on a cpl factors,have seen it done several ways.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use any plywood thinner than ½", preferably ⅝" or ¾". I would rabbet the front and back ¼" deep to accept the sides. I would use glue/clamps and mechanical fasteners, either brad nails or trim screws (if ½"), or coarse thread screws for thicker plys. 

I would rabbet the bottom edges to accept a bottom and install the same way.












 









.


----------



## nolo (Apr 14, 2009)

There will not be anything heavy in the box. It is more for decorative purposes. The box will be filled with flowers (top only). I need a light weight box to be able to transport it from event to event. Thanks for all the help and great suggestions.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

nolo said:


> I need to build a few boxes made out of fairly inexpensive material with a smooth finish. I was thinking about just using 3/8" or 1/2" sanded plywood. The boxes will be painted, so I can use any type of fastener. The dimensions of the box will be:
> 
> 30X12x24
> 
> ...


For a quick, strong joint I like the interlocking rabbet/dado. The problem would be that the ply MUST be absolutely flat, especially important with the size you are talking about. 
Hmmm, can't seem to upload an image...


----------

